# St Hilarius



## Priority 7 (Mar 25, 2013)

A beautiful Monastery currently being converted nestling in a lovely little area of Belgium. Visited in the great company of UrbanX, Osfa NL, Urbexdad and a non member.


1. 





2. 




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 25, 2013)

EPIC Shottage !!!! looks wonderful what a place


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 26, 2013)

*Damn this place looks GOOD!! Thats a lovely last shot... *


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome shots dude! Puts mine to shame, hope some of them are a bit different! 

First stop of the Spring tour was an complex of monastic / ecclesiastical buildings currently undergoing refurbishment. It was so eerie with lights being on and toilets flushing…. 






Entrance lobby:















Side room:










Main Chapel:















As well as all of the impressive spaces there were labyrinths of corridors, both new and old:

























Obligatory cliché chair shot:





Model:





Resident:










Organ:

























Time to go, the builders are about to start work for the day:





Thanks for looking, video to follow.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW what a place!
Cracking pics both of you ..


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 26, 2013)

Busting shots there fellas. Quick question - why Saint Hilarius??? Weird pseudonym if ever there was one.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 26, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Busting shots there fellas. Quick question - why Saint Hilarius??? Weird pseudonym if ever there was one.



Think it's just what the local splorers call it. 

Although eat hung a vid of another group accessing the place it could easily be "St. Hilarious"!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 26, 2013)

I think its been named after a statue within the grounds or something similar. Locals tend to name it "Monastere du Roi" which translates as "Monastery of the King"

Looking good for an 12th century building  Nice pics guys!


----------



## Bones out (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice work, very nice work.........


----------



## peroxidetim (Mar 27, 2013)

Urban-x: pretty nicy pics! nice and sharp. I'd defenitely would like to have a lok at this place / inside this place. keep on the good work!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice organ 

Ace photos both.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting... I assumed the name was some sort of p*ss take but it appears there actually was a Saint Hilarius!!! Found this comment in Wikipedia:

Saint Hilarius was Pope of the Roman Catholic Church from 461 to 28 February 468. He was canonized as a saint after his death.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow what a wonderful place!! Awesome shots from you both


----------



## RedDave (Mar 28, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Interesting... I assumed the name was some sort of p*ss take but it appears there actually was a Saint Hilarius!!! Found this comment in Wikipedia:
> 
> Saint Hilarius was Pope of the Roman Catholic Church from 461 to 28 February 468. He was canonized as a saint after his death.



All the same, I can't help imagining him as some kind of Father Ted figure.

Behind the Name gives the etymology. It is, as I suspected, Hilary in English. According to Wiktionary, it's cognate with "hilarious".

Lovely place, BTW. Nice corridor shots and what looks like an intact organ. I used to feel lucky if I found a smashed-up piano.


----------



## sonyes (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome place, and amazing pics from you both....just gotta love those stairs!!


----------



## Pilot (May 17, 2015)

I hope that organ survives in some way. It looks like a good instrument, and too many of them are being ripped out and dumped. I find these old monastery/convent shots quite emotional. To think the number of years that people lived their, practicing their faith and living out their lives. Here in Brighton, when I was a boy, it was usual to see a couple of nuns walking around - not any more, and not for a long time. Convent after convent has closed, and I guess the religious life no longer appeals. Ah well - times change, and we change with the times I guess. Thank you for documenting this.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 18, 2015)

OH MY!! Just seent his, both sets of shots are jaw dropping! What a location, nice one lads


----------



## krela (May 18, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> OH MY!! Just seent his,



That's because this thread is over 2 years old.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 18, 2015)

krela said:


> That's because this thread is over 2 years old.



LOL, I didn't see the date, I just saw it at the bottom of the page. Ive never seen pics of this place anywhere else, even since ive been exploring. What a place


----------

